# Rosemary Beach Area....



## MT Road (Sep 26, 2004)

Heading here for vacation this summer, and wan wondering if I should take my road bike.. is / are there any good safe routes that an out of towner can ride?

Is the area long distance bike friendly??

I know a lot of cruisers are ridden there but not sure if I should take my Road bike and try to knock out a few 50's while on vacation?

Thanks 

C


----------



## jackblack (Feb 1, 2007)

I was at Seaside over thanksgiving and rode a couple of times. 30a which is the road that Rosemary is on is a pretty good to ride, you will see a good number of road bikers. It is about 20 miles end to end, with slow traffic, if I remember correctly. There is a road near seadside (395) that I hit for 7-10 miles as well which was pretty good. I would ride early to beat the traffic. Overall it was pretty good beach riding which I don't have a very high opinion of.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

We vacation down that way ever year.
I would advise you to head inward away from the beach as quickly as possible.
Beach traffic might be slow but too many rubber neckers looking at the ocean.


----------



## MT Road (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks guys for the info.. 

Heading inland is fine any suggestions as to good routes we have never been before so I am unfamiliar..

Thanks for the help I appreciate it


----------



## ifallalot (Sep 21, 2005)

I live in the area, and there is decent riding. In the summer i suggest getting out early to avoid the beach traffic. After noon, most drivers are sunburned, dehydrated and half drunk. i avoid late day riding near the beach at all costs.
There is a bike path along the length of 30-A, and many of the connectors to hwy 98. I use a combiniation of roadway and path depending on traffic and road width. in dense areas you will not be able to use the path due to walkers/beach cruisers. Roadway is prefered in these areas as traffic is slower anyways. Feel free to send me a message when you are coming, and i can give you more details.


----------



## MT Road (Sep 26, 2004)

ifallalot said:


> I live in the area, and there is decent riding. In the summer i suggest getting out early to avoid the beach traffic. After noon, most drivers are sunburned, dehydrated and half drunk. i avoid late day riding near the beach at all costs.
> There is a bike path along the length of 30-A, and many of the connectors to hwy 98. I use a combiniation of roadway and path depending on traffic and road width. in dense areas you will not be able to use the path due to walkers/beach cruisers. Roadway is prefered in these areas as traffic is slower anyways. Feel free to send me a message when you are coming, and i can give you more details.



AWESOME

thanks I will give you a shout when we head down (June)

Thanks C :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rtarh2o (Dec 18, 2009)

We spent a week at Rosemary Beach last summer and rode every day. 
There are bike paths but they are more for beach cruisers and walkers/joggers so I stayed off of them. 
I rode 30 miles each day, just an out and back along the main drag. I went early in the mornings so traffic wasn't bad but for the most part the speed limit is so slow you never really feel too threatened. 
It was fun just because it was something different and always something to look at, totally the opposite I have at home which is mainly farms and cows. 
Enjoy, it is a great place, we plan to go back again this summer!
Rusty


----------



## West End Rail NJ (Apr 28, 2005)

I agree with Rusty, stay on 30 a and just do a back and forth. The bike paths are not an option on a road bike, too many stops and starts and limited visibility. There are a fair amount of angry drivers in pick-up trucks so be careful. It also tends to be a little windy but real flat.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

I live in Panama City. We have a number of standing group road rides you could join. There are some guys and gals that live in Rosemary that ride with us regularly. You can check out the ride schedules on Yahoo Groups at 

http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/pccycling/

You'll have to join the group to post but you can view posts without joining. I'm the moderator and will be happy to approve your membership.

You can also check out some ride schedules on Facebook. Just search for Panama City Cycling. 

Hope to see you on the road in June!

Alan

P.S. We also have single-track trails at Pine Log State Forest. Nothing to write home about, though.


----------

